
Windows 10 – Toddler Deletes Everything with 6 Clicks - scolfax
OK, it&#x27;s a click-bait title, but check this out:  You&#x27;re only 6 clicks away from wiping out your Windows 10 installation.<p>Starting from the Desktop, click on:
Start &#x2F; Settings &#x2F; Update &amp; Security &#x2F; Recovery &#x2F; Get Started (Reset this PC) &#x2F; Remove Everything<p>You are never asked to enter a password, or type in &quot;Remove Everything&quot; as a fail-safe.
======
stevep98
> You are never asked to enter a password, or type in "Remove Everything" as a
> fail-safe.

Some people will still do that and be surprised at the result.

My dad once reformatted his memory card on his camera, losing all his pictures
from his vacation. He wanted to 'Change the Format' of the image (why? who
knows), but instead he reformatted the card. "Are you Sure? Yes!"

I once copied an empty partition over a full partition instead of vice versa.
I knew I only had one copy of this important data, and was trying to back it
up. Are you sure? double-check.. YUP!

~~~
MartijnHoutman
Well, I had that once on my old Canon DSLR. I really wanted to change the
picture format from JPEG to RAW (CR2), so I chose the 'format' option. I got
into the format card menu, so I wanted to get out. There were only two
options: OK and Cancel, but the interface was so bad I had no idea which
button was active and which was not (the colors would invert on scrolling). A
50-50% chance, and I chose the wrong option ;) Luckily it was a quick format,
so a raw scan saved my photos :)

------
venomsnake
Well just ask the advertisers and they will give you all your files back. If
they refuse - there is always a copy in the NSA worry not.

------
brudgers
Let's assume that there are only ten options at each level of clicking.

Thus a probability of 1 in (10^6 * the chance of your toddler getting
unsupervised access while the computer is on and in an accepting state).

------
jjgreen
You should never have given him/her the root password.

~~~
scolfax
True, but... you obviously don't have kids! ;)

~~~
nadams
> you obviously don't have kids

"kids" should never have administrative privileges on the system (up to the
point they can burn a CD - then they can have admin privileges because with
enough googling they can do it themselves). And you might want to install a
sandbox type program - [http://alternativeto.net/software/deep-
freeze/?license=free](http://alternativeto.net/software/deep-
freeze/?license=free)

~~~
scolfax
Windows is a consumer operating system. You and I may know the "right" way to
use it, but mother-in-laws don't like passwords, kids like Minecraft, and kids
= chaos.

------
bwackwat
I LOL'D.

